# UAG Forefront 07 / Vista 64 Problems



## nmuleski (Aug 12, 2006)

We run UAG Forefront 2007 and use it to publish email, CRM software, VPN and Terminal Servers (TS).

We are having problems getting one client computer to play nice with the TS. Every time he tries to launch one he gets an error saying "This Operating System is not supported." Which it is... mostly.

What I mean is that SSL Wrapper is supported for this OS but Socket Forwarding is not. 
UAG usually uses Socket Forwarding through SSL Tunneling to launch TSs. So we had to publish a separate TS with Socket Forwarding disabled. 
When Socket Forwarding is disabled UAG will use SSL Wrapper.

All the UAG components have been uninstalled numerous times and I even did a few winsock catalog resets.

He can successfully access all other aspects of UAG except the TS.

He is running Vista Home x64. We are running UAG Forefront 2007

I'm willing to try anything...:4-dontkno:


----------

